# WHOLE blind dovetails????



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I guess as narcissistic woodworkers we're a little TOO concerned with showing off our joinery.
Has anyone actually thought about cutting a whole blind dovetail??? I think it would be interesting to try....


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Corndog said:


> little TOO concerned with showing off our joinery.
> Has anyone actually thought about cutting a whole blind dovetail??? I think it would be interesting to try....


I think something like that would be showing off, until you put it together, then noone can see your work . Looks tricky, but fun. 


I borrowed a picture from an ebook "Handwork in Wood, by William Noyes" of a blind dovetail. (which was evidentially a no-no, I had to edit this post) I will start a thread soon about the book once I figure out their linking policy, seems complicated:furious:. They want you to read it for free...just not link it without jumping hoops. :huh:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Feel free to derail!!!!:thumbsup: I thought I'd throw a wrench in the werks.:laughing: 

The whole point of a whole blind dovetail is to see if we CAN actually bite our collective lip and create a joint so difficult and time consuming and NOT pat our back by showing it off. Hmmmmm....can it be done????


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Corndog said:


> CAN actually bite our collective lip and create a joint so difficult and time consuming and NOT pat our back by showing it off. Hmmmmm....can it be done????


Probably not :no: if I could hand cut dovetails like some of you , I could not help but pat myself on the back just a little :laughing:.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Daren said:


> Probably not :no: if I could hand cut dovetails like some of you , I could not help but pat myself on the back just a little :laughing:.


I can't hand cut open a bag of chips nevermind a dovetail!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Corndog said:


> I can't hand cut open a bag of chips


:laughing:, I can but I make a mess of it, chips everywhere.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Chip collector????:laughing:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Corndog said:


> Chip collector????:laughing:


No, I have a dog...I don't have to clean up the mess, poor fat little feller:laughing:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I think I may try my cockamaymee ideer t'day.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*I'm having trouble*

getting my mind wrapped around the concept of a dovetail, wholely blind. Would it then have no entry or exit? Would then it's only purpose for existance be negated BY it's existance? I'm now so confused I don't know whether to [email protected] or go blind.

Ed


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

edp, I think Corndog was messing with our heads, on more levels than one.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*So that's what*

they are called. I saw this joint demonstrated by none other than Roy (if you can believe it) Underhill. I saw enough hand work involved to convince me that a spline don't look bad at all.

Ed


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

edp said:


> Roy Underhill. I saw enough hand work involved to convince me that a spline don't look bad at all.
> 
> Ed


:laughing:, I hear that, and the bloodshed. (that may be an inside joke to Mr. Underhill's fans)


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Roy needs a better health plan!!!!:blink: :laughing:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Daren said:


> edp, I think Corndog was messing with our heads, on more levels than one.


WOW!!!! I thought I was onto something!!!!


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

I saw whole blind dovetails in a magazine once, and can think of no earthly reason why anyone would do it.

But hey, I've done it several times. I can post a pic. They're REALLY in there.....I swear they are!


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks like a rabbet joint but....:laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Every last one of my mitered biscuit corner joints are whole blind dovetails. Handcut no less. :shifty: :laughing:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

TT 
You are one ambitious dude.

Gerry


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Speaking of strange joinery choices....our GOOD friend the Wood Whisperer has a drawer joint done with stainless steel pins....with much respect to him...they kinda look like framing nails to me.

Sorry....


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I 'spose sliding dovetails and fox-wedge joints are kinda sneaky too. Ya' gotta figure that we're the only ones that notice what most folks WOULDN'T!!!:yes: 
"Did you see that joint???!!!???"
"No."
"Yeah, COOL,huh???":laughing:


----------



## Toms94 (Oct 31, 2007)

Corndog said:


> I 'spose *sliding dovetails and fox-wedge joints* are kinda sneaky too. Ya' gotta figure that we're the only ones that notice what most folks WOULDN'T!!!:yes:
> "Did you see that joint???!!!???"
> "No."
> "Yeah, COOL,huh???":laughing:


I've done both of those. Was it worth it? Yea, those fox wedged chair legs have yet to come loose, so it was a success. Sliding Dovetails, they still aren't completely hidden (at least the ones I did).


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Luthiers have used a type of tapered hidden dovetail for years...the neck to body joint.


----------

